# Lightroom 4 is out of beta!



## Adrian Malloch (Mar 6, 2012)

Lightroom 4 is now available in full-release and it is cheaper than ever! Upgrade is only US$79, full version US$149.

Don't panic! Your beta version will still work fine until March 31. Put that date in your calendar as you will want to have at least saved and exported your LR4 catalogue by then if you haven't upgraded to (paid for) the full-release version.

Here's the link (well, it's the NZ link, but you can figure it out for yourselves)

https://store3.adobe.com/cfusion/st..._nz&category=/Applications/PhotoshopLightroom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's the general trial download link https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=photoshop_lightroom&sdid=JQSDW

And I've added 4.0 to the LR Version options in the member profiles, so don't forget to update your profiles when you upgrade!


----------



## MikeCaine (Mar 6, 2012)

Trying to purchase an upgrade but keep getting a system error box on Adobe's site. It's a bit frustrating but hopefully they'll sort it soon


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a bit of a demand bottleneck it seems, please be patient!:hm:


----------



## Grizz (Mar 6, 2012)

Got It! Installing now!


----------



## MikeCaine (Mar 6, 2012)

The link I'd followed took me to the USA store, which I assume was the problem for me. Re ordered from UK store and just waiting for order to be released now


----------



## jndm (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anybody knows if there is some difference between boxed and download version? I mean printed manual for example? I remember those old days when you got printed manuals with your SW


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 6, 2012)

As far as I know there's no difference.


----------



## neil79 (Mar 6, 2012)

UK Upgrade price is £59.09 and if you want the box it's free shipping until the 31/3/12.    Full version is £103.88


----------



## jndm (Mar 6, 2012)

Happy Haggis said:


> As far as I know there's no difference.



Thanks.



neil79 said:


> UK Upgrade price is £59.09 and if you want the box it's free shipping until the 31/3/12.    Full version is £103.88



In CZ store which shows prices in EUR is boxed version a bit cheaper than download one, funny. 76.26 EUR download vs 74.40 EUR boxed for upgrade and 134,07 EUR download vs 130,80 EUR boxed for full version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

The downloads can sometimes work out more expensive than the boxed versions, because it depends on the VAT/sales tax wherever the download server is housed.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure those prices don't include VAT, so add 20% to those prices. Amazon UK is quoting £61.99 for the upgrade and £99.99 for the full version. Probably worth waiting for them to get stock.


----------



## neil79 (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if the US version includes taxes on top of the $79 ?


----------



## neil79 (Mar 6, 2012)

Happy Haggis said:


> I'm pretty sure those prices don't include VAT, so add 20% to those prices. Amazon UK is quoting £61.99 for the upgrade and £99.99 for the full version. Probably worth waiting for them to get stock.


The UK £59.09 does include VAT and delivery as I have just ordered the box from Adobe


----------



## jndm (Mar 6, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The downloads can sometimes work out more expensive than the boxed versions, because it depends on the VAT/sales tax wherever the download server is housed.



I believe that for EU VAT depend on customers country, for me all prices from Adobe store are including 20% VAT. I think that they have some "handling" costs for both, download and boxed version. And because until 31.3. boxed version can be bought without shipping costs they are selling it for base price and download version is sold by base price+some small handling fee I think. Anyway, both prices are quite good.


----------



## neil79 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just had a look on the Amazon  site and they are advertising LR 4 as Windows XP compatible which I am sure I heard somewhere it is not compatible. I am a Mac user but thought it was worth pointing out


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 6, 2012)

You're right, I'm sure it's not compatible with XP. Good spot!


----------



## jndm (Mar 6, 2012)

neil79 said:


> Just had a look on the Amazon  site and they are advertising LR 4 as Windows XP compatible which I am sure I heard somewhere it is not compatible. I am a Mac user but thought it was worth pointing out



It is probably mistake, Adobe site tell this:

*System requirements*


*Windows*



Intel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® 64 processor 
Microsoft® Windows Vista® with Service Pack 2 or Windows® 7 with Service Pack 1 
2GB of RAM 
1GB of available hard-disk space 
1024x768 display 
DVD-ROM drive 
Internet connection required for Internet-based services* 
 

*Mac OS*



Multicore Intel processor with 64-bit support 
Mac OS X v10.6.8 or v10.7 
2GB of RAM 
1GB of available hard-disk space 
1024x768 display 
DVD-ROM drive 
Internet connection required for Internet-based services*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

jndm said:


> I believe that for EU VAT depend on customers country, for me all prices from Adobe store are including 20% VAT.



I'm not sure about the rest of the EU, but it's 23% Irish VAT for downloads from Adobe UK.



neil79 said:


> Just had a look on the Amazon  site and they are advertising LR 4 as Windows XP compatible which I am sure I heard somewhere it is not compatible. I am a Mac user but thought it was worth pointing out



Ooooops, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Jim Stewart (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the download and I'm ready to go - just one nagging thought - I don't remember how to get my LR3 catalog over into LR4 

Seem to recall there was a complication in moving from LR2 to LR3 - can anyone remind me (or point me to a link re) how to do this step??

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

Open LR4, go to File menu > Open Catalog and open your LR3 catalog.  It'll ask to upgrade.  That bit's wonderfully straightforward!

If you've used the beta version, you can import your beta catalog into your main working catalog by going to File menu > Import from Another Catalog and pointing it to the LR4 beta catalog.  At that point, it depends on whether you've used the same photos in both catalogs, and therefore whether you want to keep the LR3 settings, the LR4 settings, or both.


----------



## Jim Stewart (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Victoria

It actually wouldn't let me into LR4 until I'd chosen a catalog. I chose my LR3 catalog and then it asked to upgrade and choose a destination folder. So straightforward enough. I did use the beta a little, and I'll sort that out later as you suggest. 

Mnay thanks for the help

Jim


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 6, 2012)

Jim,

Just open LR4, and if it doesn't automatically find your LR3 catalogue, go to File/Open Catalog and choose your LR3 catalogue. LR will convert it to the new format and you'll be good to go. It creates a new copy, leaving your old catalogue intact.

Hal


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 6, 2012)

neil79 said:


> The UK £59.09 does include VAT and delivery as I have just ordered the box from Adobe



Thanks for that. I wasn't able to get on the Adobe site to check. I am pleasantly surprised that the price is less than Amazon. Just placed my order.


----------



## Choke (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi
Anyone no when we can acpect the new version of ACR? At the moment we can't edit a photo from LT4 to PS?

Best regards
Choke


----------



## Adrian Malloch (Mar 6, 2012)

Lightroom 4 is now available in full-release and it is cheaper than ever! Upgrade is only US$79, full version US$149.

Don't panic! Your beta version will still work fine until March 31. Put that date in your calendar as you will want to have at least saved and exported your LR4 catalogue by then if you haven't upgraded to (paid for) the full-release version.

Here's the link (well, it's the NZ link, but you can figure it out for yourselves)

https://store3.adobe.com/cfusion/st..._nz&category=/Applications/PhotoshopLightroom


----------



## clee01l (Mar 6, 2012)

Choke said:


> Hi
> Anyone no when we can acpect the new version of ACR? At the moment we can't edit a photo from LT4 to PS?
> 
> Best regards
> Choke


IIRC there was an ACR beta released when LR4b came out. I'm not sure if it is compatible with CS5.  With LR you have never needed ACR in PS to process images managed by LR.  You use the Edit-in function to pass the LR adjusted image to PS as a TIFF or PSD. This has not changed with LR4 released.

I think the next thing you see from Adobe will be CS6


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

ACR 6.7RC was released this morning, is compatible with CS5 and produces the same output as 7.0.  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 6, 2012)

Does this version provide the new Process version 2012?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

It doesn't have a UI for the new PV2012, but the code is there in the background, so it'll work for Edit in Photoshop.


----------



## Jessica Trinity (Mar 6, 2012)

I have Lightroom 3.6, will it update to lightroom 4? or do I need to purchase lightroom 4? Currently it tells me there are no updates available. 

Thanks!

Jess


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 6, 2012)

Jess,

Welcome to the forum.

You need to purchase an update ($79.00 US). When the first number of the version changes, you have to spend money. You can download a 30-day trial copy, test it out, and then purchase if you like it. Just apply the serial number they send you and your trial version magically becomes a normal version.

Keep your LR3 on the machine until you apply the serial number to the upgrade so you don't have to type in your old serial number. Also, keep your LR3 serial number in a safe place.

Hal


----------



## willdoak (Mar 6, 2012)

It included Pennsylvania taxes in my case.


----------

